# Went to Riverside today



## Flyingvranch (Mar 10, 2014)

I went up and down the Trinity river today but I got skunked. Lots of boats, but nobody was catching anything noteworthy. The water temp was still warm at 61 deg. and not muddy at all.

I'm not the best white bass fisherman, but I trolled a lot and caught one small one. I didn't see much on the fish finder either.

Plenty of duck hunters in their mud boats blowing by everybody at full speed and the sheriff deputies were hanging around the boat launch apparently looking or waiting for someone I think.

I have not been out for nearly two years and I was surprised to see to big underwater sandbars that have formed I guess due to the past flooding. Some areas in the main river channel that used to be 30 feet deep are now 10 ft. The channel cut to Bethy Creek has completely silted in and is now a 4 foot high sandy bank with the old PVC pipe markers on dry land looking like fence posts.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

That Bethy creek cut has filled in. Was up there and forgot to get a picture but it has changed for the worse.


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

That is a bummer. Wonder if they will dredge it? That will make for some stagnate water back there if not.


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Bethy creek channel is filled it? WOW.
That is how I avoided the hwy 19 launch mess every year.
I guess all those guys are land locked now ???


----------



## I'llbecoastin (Apr 18, 2016)

Anybody know if the entrance to Carolina creek from Cove marina had the same silting? Would hate to launch only to find the entrance to the river silted in.


----------



## Flyingvranch (Mar 10, 2014)

I did not make it all the way to Carolina creek as I was low on fuel. 
The Bethy creek cut is definitely a no go though. That's a fairly large lake there, so I doubt it will stagnate. The biggest issue is all those folks that live around there are now landlocked to that little lake area unless they get together and get the cut dredged out again. There used to be another entrance a little further down the river some in an oxbow slough, but that was very shallow for even a jon boat so I would imagine that it's unusable also.


----------



## Flyingvranch (Mar 10, 2014)

The river entrance to Harmon creek is still good to go with no issues.


----------



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

*harmon creek*

Did you fish Harmon or where you just scouting?



Flyingvranch said:


> The river entrance to Harmon creek is still good to go with no issues.


----------



## Flyingvranch (Mar 10, 2014)

GSMAN said:


> Did you fish Harmon or where you just scouting?


I just fished around the creek right at the entrance to the river. No luck there. Several boats that came from up in the creek stopped and talked but no one was catching anything noteworthy.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I know many millions of yards of sand got moved from 2 years worth of flooding. Depending on the area of the watershed whether it will naturally blow back out. As example, the last time I was in Nelson it was filled in quite a bit but still passable. I think local rains in the Nelson creek watershed will eventually open the channel better. I don't know Bethey well enough to know how much area is involved.


----------



## Flyingvranch (Mar 10, 2014)

I have heard on another forum that Bedias was having problems also, but I cannot verify that until I make a scouting trip over there next week when the weather gets better.

The Bedias and Nelson watershed both move a lot of water so I would imagine that the creek mouths will eventually clear up over time.

I was very surprised that the main river channel is so shallow in some places where it was once over 30 ft deep. On the plus side of things, the floods have washed away a lot of mid-river snags and stump hazards and the channel is clear of debris.


----------



## Flyingvranch (Mar 10, 2014)

I just took a quick look at my website and it looks like the river is on the rise again due to the rain around Dallas. It looks like the beginnings of the rise has already hit the lock and dam area at Centerville, so that will muddy the waters once again. Maybe it will even out more before it makes it down to Riverside. I guess that's why they call it fishing! LOL


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

When the river crest and turns, all the clear water that was backed in the creeks comes out, which causes whites to turn out of the river into those creeks! Just my opinion.


----------



## Flyingvranch (Mar 10, 2014)

Whitebassfisher said:


> When the river crest and turns, all the clear water that was backed in the creeks comes out, which causes whites to turn out of the river into those creeks! Just my opinion.


You have a great point there! One thing is for certain is that I will be there this year having fun anyway.


----------



## hrider2001 (Dec 29, 2009)

I fish Nelson Creek only.......and every year the sand bars shift. In many years past I don't remember this being a problem.....but I guess as with old age.....time catches up to us all. Will be fishing it soon this year.


----------



## hrider2001 (Dec 29, 2009)

Just a thought guys.....and maybe a dream......but wouldn't it be great to form a restoration organization.....raise money (events , go fund me, etc.) and privately fund dredging for some of these areas.....there are many. I have fished this area since the 70s.....I live locally and have for 20 years.....I want to keep this lake a great place to fish for future generations. The biggest obstacle would be access to these areas. Any input guys ? If you're waiting on the state to do something.....forget it. Two kinds of people you know.....which are we ?


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

I fished Harmon creek with my 19ft Kenner about two months ago and barely got out from the launch into the main creek. RIght there at the store my bow drug bottom for about 40ft. I had to push across with the motor for about 40ft. Any lower river and I would have not made it. No problems in the creek though.
THis was at the lunch next to the store. Went crappie fishing but only caught 2. Not good.


----------

